

Tell HN: an iPhone app for the blind - sahillavingia

I was inspired by an idea mortenjack posted on HN, and instead of thinking "yeah, that's cool." I decided to have a shot at it. I'm busy as all hell with college and other apps, but I'm sure I'll be able to fit in the time somewhere (pshht, sleep, who needs it).<p>This is the original thread that started it all: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1705463<p>Thanks for reading. If it wasn't for HN this idea would never have gotten off the ground like it did. Donate if you can (and don't judge the done-in-one-take video)!<p>Any questions, ask away.
======
sahillavingia
In retrospect, I should have shaved before I took the video, but I was too
excited. Don't judge me (and the project, especially)!

